# best video card for combat arms?



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey guys i need a new video card(preferabbly around the $200-$300 area)
i put the specs needed for combat arms and my computer specs as attatch ments cause im wayy to lazy to type them =p
if there is anything i am missing or anything else that could help my computer please tell me


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

From looking at the requirements for combat arms , your pc should already be albe to play it if it gets a 3.0 vista score.

However your vista score tells us nothing about the pc your using. Post the pc's specs or the make and model.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

As long as you have a GeForce 6, 7, 8, 9, or 200 series card, or Radeon X1***, 2, 3, or 4 series card you should be able to play it. It's an old game. I wouldn't be surprised if even an Intel Series 4 would suffice.


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

emosun said:


> From looking at the requirements for combat arms , your pc should already be albe to play it if it gets a 3.0 vista score.
> 
> However your vista score tells us nothing about the pc your using. Post the pc's specs or the make and model.


oops sorry i messed up 
k i put the specs(i think)
and i can play it, but its slow when i put it in medium quality settings..i have to play in low quality, which sucks cause its hard to see snipers in low quality:sigh:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Since your only playing combat arms you can get something like an 8600 which will be more then enough for the game and is much faster then a 7100. The case doesn't have good cooling so I wouldn't put anything high end in it w/o alot of case modding. Nor would I go pci-e 2.0 in an older oem like that.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130297&cm_re=8600_gt-_-14-130-297-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139003&Tpk=corsair 450w


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

emosun said:


> Since your only playing combat arms you can get something like an 8600 which will be more then enough for the game and is much faster then a 7100. The case doesn't have good cooling so I wouldn't put anything high end in it w/o alot of case modding. Nor would I go pci-e 2.0 in an older oem like that.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130297&cm_re=8600_gt-_-14-130-297-_-Product
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139003&Tpk=corsair 450w


i also have some other games installed that i play, like civilization, and age of empires. does that affect anything?

btw i didnt understand what u said at the end...can you rephrase it for the computer illiterate?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

"I wouldn't put a pci-e 2.0 video card in that computer." Simply because older brand name pc's typically have a tough time with pci-e 2.0 card in 1.o slots. Which is why I recommended an 8600.

As for the other games the card should work fine with them. There exist higher end cards but nothing I would install w/o better case cooling.


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

alright thanx man^^
how long does the video card you specefied last on average? i heard some last 6 months and others last up to two years


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have cards from the 90's that still work.


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

whoa thats..impressive.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, integrated circuits can last a long time. I've got a PCI card and hard drive from ~1995 that still work (mostly; the hard drive has some bad sectors). However, those were left unused in clean, dry storage. When used, and used heavily (like a graphics card would be) cards deteriorate a lot faster. However a graphics card can still last 2-5 years, or even longer, if it has a good power supply and the computer was constructed well and treated carefully, with frequent de-dusting.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Same here , The oldest high end card I got is a geforce 2, (high end for it's day) it's 8 years old and it works fine. Also have countless old 90's cards that all still work too.


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

ty guys, i know its off topic, but can i ask really quick what some good graphics cards would be for my specs?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Your spec sheet won't show up for me... What CPU and RAM do you have?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

It appears to be a standard pentium 2ghz with 2gb of ram. Basically the 8600 I recommended will even be held back a bit. Wouldn't really go any higher w/o a better cpu or system.


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

is my system really that bad?=[


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It isn't bad, but it is dated and will hold back newer high-end cards. I wouldn't pour a whole lot more money into this. Your best bet may be to just get a GeForce 8400GS or something, then buy or build a computer next year. Save that $200-300 you mentioned in your first post and put it towards a new system. You can build a decent mid-range gaming computer for ~$650, and a high-end one for ~$800.


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

is it hard to build a computer? ive never done anything like it before


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Not too hard, if you read tutorials on how to do it and ask us any questions you may have. We'll be glad to help you choose parts to get the most bang for your buck and give advice while you build it. Only comment is that in order for building it yourself to be cost-effective you need a budget of ~$450 or more, otherwise manufacturers like Dell and HP can give better specs for cheaper, since they get bulk discounts.


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

ok ive got $450, what parts would i need for a good gaming computer to play shooters?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Whups, I should have worded my last post better. $450 will get you a home office computer that might play pre-2005/6 games. For gaming (modern games) you'll need about $650.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

If he reused the drives and case he could squeeze something decent into 450.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hm.



Case:
Antec 200 Mid Tower ATX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129070
$49.95

Motherboard:
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372
$94.99

CPU:
Intel Pentium Dual Core E6300
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116091
$83.99

Graphics Card:
Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 512MB GDDR3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102824
$99.99

Power Supply:
SeaSonic S12E Bronze 650W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151082
$109.99

Total:
$438.91



Yay! Doable if you carry over the hard drive, optical drive, and OS from your old computer.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Pretty good except he won't have any ram lol , that and the 4850 is gonna laugh at the standard dual core.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Gaaaaah, I'm losing my touch! I knew a 4850 at that budget seemed a little off... Bump it down to a 4670, the SeaSonic 550W, and 4GB DDR2 800... That should fit into $450.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

If you bundle the cpu and motherboard you can get something better then a standard dual core.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5202421&CatId=2406


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

wow thanks guys, ill look into it!
btw i should probably mention ive quit combat arms(lol) and am now waiting for Aliiance of Valiant Arms to be relased in closed beta(tommorrow yey^^)
thanks for the help anyway guys, im sure that the parts would work just as well into AVA
im guessing an 8600 is just as good, if not alot better than the reccomended 7600GT?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

An 8600 is considerably better then a 7600. Don't remember seeing the 7600 mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

oh no, it wasnt mentioned, but i saw in a AVA fansite that the video card was recommended for playing AVA
well thanx for the help guys^^


----------

